# real working system [solved]

## bdw

can some one show me what a real working /etc/conf.d/net looks like, or kernel,ip,dhcp or a resolv.conf........any one?

 teaching the world linux is one thing but learning the windows stuff sucks.............Last edited by bdw on Sat Dec 24, 2005 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjp

 *bdw wrote:*   

> teaching the world linux is one thing but learning the windows stuff sucks.............

  That seems like a non sequitur from the networking questions.  Anyway...

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="10.0.0.5 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp".  For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases, uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to

# assign defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/10.0.0.1"
```

That's a basic net file for a single NIC computer.

iface_eth0="10.0.0.5:  sets a static ip address for the interface.

I'm not using other options except for setting the gateway.

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf 

nameserver 1.2.3.4

nameserver 1.2.3.5

domain your_local_domain.name
```

This is even easier.  The nameserver addresses you get from your ISP.  The domain line is automatically setup IIRC based on /etc/conf.d/domainname

Moved from Installing Gentoo

----------

## bdw

thanks, still try'in to learn and I WILL post in the right place next time.....

----------

## bdw

need help on this please........

----------

## nevynxxx

You want to read the install guide, it can be found through the main gentoo website or google.

Almost every soft ethernet problem you may have is covered in there.

<edit: removed cruft after merged into a new thread.>

----------

## pjp

bdw:  Please keep to one thread for resolving a particular problem.  Also, it is helpful to be specific about the problem.

----------

## bdw

tryed that mod and it did not work! and everytime I follow whats in the guide I get the same thing. Then I get the eth0 with ip and lo with return loop but I think I am setting up my /etc/resolv.conf wrong, can some one show example? because pre say the guide I set it right....?

----------

## nevynxxx

Someone already did show an example.

You need your IPSs name servers to put in it.

How about posting your /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/conf.d/net and we can see if there seem to be any problems in it?

Also a deeper explanation of what you are trying to achieve? A single wired connection, a wired and a wireless connection etc etc

----------

## bdw

this is what I have in my /etc/resolv.conf

domaim localdomaim.local

bdwfinancial 192.168.1.52

gateway 68.216.218.66

nameserver1 205.152.37.254

nameserver2 205.152.132.235

these are the router that i have for my ADSL(bellsouth) the router says that the ip 192.168.1.52 is listed as static ip but when i tryed the mod posted up top it did not work so I put in the the mod that axa posted and i got eth0 and lo but no connection? everytime I try I get the message that brings me back to this, temporary failure in the name resolution. Do I need to do a re-install because it was installed in default. The global address is 172.17.4.222

----------

## nevynxxx

 *bdw wrote:*   

> this is what I have in my /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> domaim localdomaim.local
> 
> bdwfinancial 192.168.1.52
> ...

 

Change this to 

```

nameserver1 205.152.37.254

nameserver2 205.152.132.235

domain localdomaim.local

```

Assuming those ip addresses are the DNS servers provided by your ISP. Note also, domain ends in and 'n' not and 'm'. Hopefully that was a type.

This now matches the outline posted for you above.

 *bdw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> these are the router that i have for my ADSL(bellsouth) the router says that the ip 192.168.1.52 is listed as static ip but when i tryed the mod posted up top it did not work so I put in the the mod that axa posted and i got eth0 and lo but no connection? everytime I try I get the message that brings me back to this, temporary failure in the name resolution. Do I need to do a re-install because it was installed in default. The global address is 172.17.4.222

 

You don't want to think about routing and resolv.conf at the same time. Resolv.conf is only for something that happens once the network works to make the network easier to use.

The IP of the router will be your gateway address, and should be specified in the propper place in /etc/conf.d/net. 

Easiest way is to post your /etc/conf.d/net and we can go from there.....

----------

## bdw

ok i will try. I did some stuff on the livecd and as I want by the book I was able to get a good ping and when I put in every thing for cond.f/net this what it did to the /etc/resolv.conf 

namserver 192.168.1.254

search gateway.2wire.net

and when I checked my router for computers found it has my laptop listed as livecd?

----------

## nevynxxx

Ok, if the live cd works, copy the resolve.conf from there, do not alter it, just use it as is.....

Now please post /etc/conf.d/net !!!

Also can you ping the nameservers that are named in resolv.conf on the livecd, from your normal system?

In that last snippit of code, you hade the nameserver as 192.168.93.254, that is on your local subnet, that is almost certainly wrong!

----------

## bdw

This is my /etc/conf.d/net: ifconfig_eth0=("192.168.1.52")

                                       iface_eth0="dhcp"

                                       iface_eth1="dhcp"

                                       iface_eth2="dhcp"

                                       iface_eth3="dhcp

                                       iface_eth4="dhcp"     this is also from the livecd and how it gave the etc/resolv.conf I don't know. I can ping a address that numeric but when I try a www. it tell me unknown host? I tryed to emerge webrsync and gpt this message, fetching most recent snapshot, attemempting to fetch files date: 20051222 - 20051112, no md5sum present on the mirror,(not yet available). should I just restart and load from the livecd? I even tryed the /etc/resolv.conf from the livecd the same way and still get temporary failure message. What next?

----------

## bdw

I tryed a few things and for every time that i did a emerge it came back the same /etc/resolv.conf......this is what make some people give up and reinstall windows but not me, I will get gentoo up and running so it can "do what it do baby".......... open for other suggestions?

 I am trying to put in my laptop and that why I have no pix of what my install files look like....sorry

----------

## bdw

these are the addresses for my router: internet address 65.5.1922.109

                                                         subnet mask       255.255.255.255

                                                         default gw          68.216.218.66

                                                         primary domain  205.152.37.254

                                                         secondary          205.152.132.235

 I tryed all of these and I still get temporary failure in name resolution for some reason.the handbook tells me to use 192.168.0.1 in /etc/conf.d/net as default gw and when I do stll the same? and that looks like this, ifconfig_eth0=("192.168.1.52 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255") routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1"). now am i to use this gw or the one for my router?(up top) right now I have the internet address and the primary domain in /etc/resolv.conf and still nothing. I can ping just the numeric and not www. and thats all.

----------

## nevynxxx

You should only need a3 or 4 addresses....

1) your local address, and netmask.  ifconfig_eth0=("192.168.1.52 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255") sets this in a reasonable manner with a non-routeable address.

2) your gateway address, this is the address of the internal interface on your router, it should be on the same subnet as your local address i.e. 192.168.1.*

3) the nameservers given to you by your ISP, these are nothing to do with your router, they will be internet available servers these go in resolv.conf

That is it, though there are sometimes multiple nameserver addresses.

The /etc/conf.d/net file should be very very well commented by the time you get to playing with it.

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.93.2 broadcast 192.168.93.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.93.5"

```

Is mine

----------

## bdw

ok if i set my /ect/conf.d/net to this using my addresses, what would my /etc.resolv.conf look like because i have a feeling i might get the same results but i will give it a shot..thanks

----------

## nevynxxx

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth1

nameserver 194.168.4.100

nameserver 194.168.8.100

```

Is mine. I'm not sure if those IPs will work for you, or if they are locked down to my isp.

----------

## bdw

ok will try using mine....

----------

## bdw

tried mine, didn't work. will try your's....

----------

## bdw

I tried your's and no go. can you check and see what is wrong in ths? I also have the other lines in like the one posted......

iface_eth0=("192.168.1.52 brd 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0")

iface_eth1=("205.152.37.254 brd 205.152.132.235")

broadcast_eth0=("192.168.0.255 192.168.0255")

netmask_eth0=("255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0")

gateway=("eth0/192.168.1.53") ?mine address is 192.168.1.52 and I put the

/etc/resolv.conf like this:

[# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth1]

[nameserver 205.152.37.254]

[nameserver 205.152.132.235]

is this wrong? my addresses are posted up top if any one can help me figure

this out. when i go by the book nothing works. with this I can ping my address but thats it.

I almost got it to emerge xscreensaver and it almost did it but it still showed the temporary failure in name resolution.......Last edited by bdw on Fri Dec 23, 2005 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

bdw, you have to learn how to use the code tags and cut and paste for output of files.

Its just too hard to tell what you really have and/or what are just typos by you.

In one post above, you have eth0 set to both a static address and to a dynamic address in /etc/conf/net

Just surround the info with these two tags. (code)Your Output(/code)

(Change the () to the square type. If I use square now, it will be converted by forum)

Is your connection from the Internet -> Your DSL Modem -> Your computer? or

Is your connection from the Internet -> Your DSL Modem -> A router -> Your computer? or

Is your connection from the Internet -> Your DSL Modem -> A Ethernet hub -> your computer?

I can't be sure is you are calling your DSL Modem a router in your posts or if it is a actual sparate router.

----------

## bdw

ok I have a dsl modem and my laptop is hardwired to it.....do you like that(top post of address) and I know that when I had to add it to my laptop and desk to I had to inout a wep key to get on their network. (0973254501) the name of the modem is (2wire)cable/wireless

----------

## Headrush

 *bdw wrote:*   

> ok I have a dsl modem and my laptop is hardwired to it.....do you like that(top post of address) and I know that when I had to add it to my laptop and desk to I had to inout a wep key to get on their network. (0973254501) the name of the modem is (2wire)cable/wireless

 

I don't quite understand.

If it is hardwired to your DSL modem, you should not need a WEP key. (That is for wireless)

----------

## bdw

it's ok now redid everything and put in universal livecd and emerging as we speak. The livecd my friend put in was the experimental one and don't use it!!!!(solved) and it is a dual boot.....

----------

